# carmaliscious???



## octobong007 (Nov 1, 2007)

a friend got his paws on some, brought it over, and showed me how it burned...when he first walked in...20 feet from me, he opened the lid to his jar with ONLY 3 nuggets in it and that smell came over and punched me in the face!!!!!!!!!  never, ever, have i smelled anything that good...the smoking was amazing, and it rocked me hard.  can anyone recommend a "trusted" site to order these from?  i've searched, but am having a hard time locating these.  was also wondering if anyone knew how long till harvest and so on...in hydro.  thanx


----------



## gardenandcats (Nov 2, 2007)

Do not see that strain in any seed bank lists


----------

